# MOONDANCE Grounding report published



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

The report of the Grounding of the Moondance 29 June 2008

At approximately 18:11 on 29 June 2008, the ro-ro cargo ship MOONDANCE was shifting from a lay-by berth to the ferry linkspan in Warrenpoint Harbour, Northern Ireland. At 18:13 she grounded on the south-western bank of Carlingford Lough following an electrical blackout. There were no injuries, but the vessel suffered severe distortion of the port and starboard rudder stocks.

http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/Moondance_Report_.pdf

http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/investigation_reports/2009/moondance.cfm


----------

